# Finally finished the embroidered quilt for my new grandson



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well this quilt took along time to finish, originally was for my first grandson but that never happened. My daughter wanted the backing added to it, so i pondered and asked for help on best way to back it. 

i choose using a cotton sheet i had saved and hand stitched it all around with thin batting inside and then tufted it about every 4 inches. These pictures are not very good, they do not do justice to the colors. I cannot take a good picture even with digital.

now hope i can remember how to post up pictures....


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is just beautiful!!
I can see how much work went into it!!
It looks so soft!
Your grandson is going to love it!!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW!!! Well worth waiting for.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! I can see why it took so long. Love the pattern.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Gorgeous work


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you, and hey i managed to get the pictures up from two different sources with no problem.....having a good day lol.

What worries me is she insists on washing it in the washer on hand washed cycle and i just cringe at the thought. scares me to no end. i am so afraid of it being destroyed. 

this took me like 4 years....when i started it i had no one in mind, and lost interest in it....then for my first grandson i started doing most of the work. Tedious as u get down to being almost done, and u find all the places u missed and have to go back and recheck, then the last the backing....

i was really afraid the backing would not be right, but it is okay. She doesn't have this yet, i remembered to take pictures before i wrapped, (had started wrapping and unwrapped as i also wanted pictures of it. so hoping she will like it and really afraid of the reaction to it from my grandson Grayson, as he was the one i had first wanted this for......now its for Lincoln. (born on July 9th this year, which is also my daughters birthday....so was the greatest birthday present she could have. 

thanks for looking and listening,


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful cross stitch work! 
From Boston via New Bedford!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

An heirloom! It's beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow is right that is gorgeous. Wish I had the patience for that.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh my- what beautiful work! If I were your daughter it would be hanging up in my child's room.
If it's any consolation, I did some counted cross stitch towels and washcloths for my twin grandsons 13years ago. They are still in use through a 7yr old and now a 4year old. The toweling is getting a bit worn but the stitching looks just as good as it did 13 years ago and they have gone thru the washing machine many times. I hope yours holds up as well. It is a stunning piece!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Your work is absolutely magnificent. 

I can appreciate all the time and effort put into this little quilt. I am working on an embroidered baby quilt top right now. I would hope the mother would take good care of it..it is taking a while to do, the baby is due in Oct...I do realize though, that once it leaves my hands, I have no control over it's care..one can only hope.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

All I can say is ....O-----M-----G!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That really is wonderful. Love all the detail in the picture on the quilt.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

That´s so lovely!! Congrats


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I was just getting ready to post this particular question. I wanted to make some of these types of blankets for the less fortunate babies by donating them to a charity group called "God's Tiny Angels"

My question has been answered and I appreciate it.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

AWESOME ! :thumbup:


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

skeever4298 said:


> I was just getting ready to post this particular question. I wanted to make some of these types of blankets for the less fortunate babies by donating them to a charity group called "God's Tiny Angels"
> 
> My question has been answered and I appreciate it.


Many months back when my daughter had said she wanted a backing i was really at a loss and felt overwhelmed. By then i just wanted it done..... So i posted up asking everyone on here what the best backing would be. Received many ideas as to how to put a backing on. ended up using the sheet i had saved for this and used thin batting and white embroidery thread at three strands for the tufts.

here is the link for that posting if u have not read it already. it really helped me to decide what to do. I was so afraid the tufts would show thru on the right side, but i was very careful.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233541-1.html

Again i would like to thank everyone that has helped make this happen and for all the compliments. When i look at it now it makes me smile.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Annalee15, your info was very helpful. I guess everyone has their preference don't they? I am going to do mine like you did yours and see how it comes out. It may be a while before it's finished though because I haven't finished emboidery it.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Alot of work!....Beautifully done!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

skeever4298 said:


> Thanks Annalee15, your info was very helpful. I guess everyone has their preference don't they? I am going to do mine like you did yours and see how it comes out. It may be a while before it's finished though because I haven't finished emboidery it.


Be sure to post up so we can all see! My eyes are getting worse and even with my glasses on for close up i have alot of trouble. It is easier for me to knit or crochet.

This is the best group/forum i have found for crafts and i try to read this everyday. Good luck with yours u will love it when it is finished. I have more of the kits to do on these quilts but none of them have as much work on them as this one had. and these other kits i have have the thread included, this one did not.


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Your work is absolutely magnificent.


Hoping it might be displayed rather than for everyday use!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

This is spectacular. I would hang it on his wall. I wouldn't let one drop of drool touch it. LOL! Congratulations for your new grandson and for completing this quilt.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice. You did a great job.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely!! Will make a wonderful heirloom for this new baby. You did great work and it shows.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love your backing idea. Finishes beautifully and hides the back side of all your lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is gorgeous


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

oh beautiful - such patience


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

As long as she doesn't use bleach on it, it should go through the washer and dryer fine. At least the ones I made did. You did a beautiful job on that quilt! Love it!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I know a LOT of hours went into this beautiful creation.. sure hope it is kept as an heirloom for future babies..xo


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

So much work and so beautiful. I'm cringing with you. Good luck.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> Well this quilt took along time to finish, originally was for my first grandson but that never happened. My daughter wanted the backing added to it, so i pondered and asked for help on best way to back it.
> 
> i choose using a cotton sheet i had saved and hand stitched it all around with thin batting inside and then tufted it about every 4 inches. These pictures are not very good, they do not do justice to the colors. I cannot take a good picture even with digital.
> 
> now hope i can remember how to post up pictures....


OH, this quilt is just beautiful! I love it!! Wonderful workmanship!! :thumbup:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Really nice cross stitch quilt!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! No wonder it took a long time! Beautiful work!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

kudos to you for the great job. I was going to make one but was not as brave as you.!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

What stitching. Definitely an heirloom piece.
Started one years ago, got half through, and never finished. Your patience is commendable.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Really lovely - and I see you also have a nice crop of ground ivy in your lawn - welcome to the club. Just mow it and pretend it is round grass blades!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

That is beautiful! A lot of work, but great result!
And a nice way to add the backing. Who would not love this!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

It is Beautiful!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I made several of these years ago. Seeing yours makes me want to do another one now. Your is just beautiful, but I know how much work went into it.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That is amazing! Such a lot if work, it turned out perfectly.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great job


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

You are a true talent..it is beyond beautiful...your grandson is very blessed to have a caring grandma like you...it's perfect


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your cross stitching is gorgeous. It had to be a long time in the making! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

That is so beautiful! You put a lot of time into this and it sure shows off! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful. What a lucky Grandson.
I too was born on 9th July but not of course this year!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow... gorgeous! Just love those sea creatures.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Having never cross stitched anything larger than a birthday card so far, I am in total AWE! Tremendous work.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

My mouth fell open the minute I saw this lovely quilt. What an heirloom this will be as it clearly shows all the work and love that went into it.
and 
You should be very proud as this quilt is irreplaceable and all the work it took for you to make it.


----------

